# ka24de maf code



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

hello guys i would like to know what is the maf code for a ka24de. is it g70? how many wires go to it 3 or 4? also what color is the label on it. i ask because i think this maf i bought is not from a ka24. thanks for your help


----------



## wwolf771177 (Jul 19, 2007)

you guys are great thank you!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i know what it is, but i'm not gonna tell you.


----------

